# Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill Cigar Review - Good Connecticut Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mid grade Connecticut and a good cigar.
Mild and comparable to the Park Avenue, Symphony, 5 Vegas Gold, and Perdomo Fresco.

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill Cigar Review - Good Connecticut Cigar


----------



## LordJ81 (Jun 11, 2011)

Forgive me, but is this different than the 1999 vintage?


----------

